# I have information about drug testing.



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello, I'd prefer to not give my real name. Just call me Phleb. I am currently working as a certified phlebotomy st and a certified drug and alcohol technician. I am here to provide up to date and accurate drug testing infirmation. Please feel free to contact me.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 21, 2015)

So you're a cop?


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

I am not a cop. I am not Involved with law enforcement at all. I merely collect specimens and send them off to employers or do personal tests for people. What I am saying is that I have direct accurate Information that people are wanting and I am willing to share it so that people know how drugs work in the testing process and how collection sites work


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

if yiu have some sort of little known knowledge...spread it


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

There is way too much information to just post it. Questions asked to me are much easier to give answers to. But if it's necessary I can make a forum section with as much information that I have or post new Information as I learn it. I will be attending school soon to become a certified toxicologist so that I know even more about drug testing.


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 21, 2015)

What's the best ways to pass a drug yes if you smoke regularly..


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

how are we supposed to know what questions to ask then?

what do you have to offer?

for example i have a pharm d and specialize in drug design and delivery, while being a compound pharmacist for many years.

i can give alot of info regarding extracts and increasing bioavailability of topicals, sublinguals, edibles etc

or talk about the medicinal use and modes of action, metabolism etc



what do you got?

then we can ask questions


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

Well. First thing is to quit smoking completely. Also it depends on how soon your required to do the drug test. One more thing is what Specimen type they are wanting to collect. Because urine will go back 30 days, head hair goes back 3 months, body hair goes back 6 months, fingernails go back 6 months, and toe nails go back 8-12 months. Some will do saliva or blood test too but blood only looks back 3 days and saliva is a few hours. I would say if you know what Specimen type it is then that would be way more helpful to figure out how to pass it or elude it.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> how are we supposed to know what questions to ask then?
> 
> what do you have to offer?
> 
> ...


I can provide all the information about drug testing processes of any Specimen type. The lab I work at specialized in drug testing. I also have tons of training and inside information from people that do the direct testing on the specimens. I know about how drugs will remain in different types of people and how long they stay. I don't know of the effects of the drugs but I know about testing for them.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

ok so when prescribed marinol they test for outside cannabis use. given that its synthetic the metabolites from cannabis use differ.. as an example no thca will be present in the urine with marinol
what is looked for in srandard urine tests as far as weed. and how could one get around this in order to stay high.



and have you ever tested these?
ive passed a drug test ~40Hrs after smoking. surprising to most who just stick to the old literature


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> ok so when prescribed marinol they test for outside cannabis use. given that its synthetic the metabolites from cannabis use differ.. as an example no thca will be present in the urine with marinol
> what is looked for in srandard urine tests as far as weed. and how could one get around this in order to stay high.
> 
> 
> ...


I have done tests for both of those and I have seen where people straight pass tests after smoking which just blows my mind. Marinol is tricky. I've had two people have issued during testing involving marinol. But thc will metabolize into 2 different things. The first is carboxy: Marijuana that has sat in the body for a time. The other is Marijuana that was recently Ingested. The labs can test for both to either indicate recent use or past use. But for standard urine testing they look for any use. Unless it's child protective services or court systems. They sometimes look for decreasing levels of the marijuana showing less use or no use since the last test. And the best way to pass is to use clean urine. Fake urine will be detected in the lab usually. But urine must be between 90 and 100 degrees and it must be at least 30mL of specimen. Also synthetic drugs are not included in a standard test. These are special tests that will only look for synthetics.one last thing is if you have a prescription for a drug and they are testing for that. You are covered by the prescription. They can't mark it as positive because it's a legal prescription so don't worry.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Do you test feces?


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Do you test feces?


I don't believe that most labs would unless it's a newborn baby's first poop. Usually those are for testing mothers use when pregnant. But other than that I have never done any and we use most testing methods.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

Also bear with me on how I'm replying. I've never used these forums so I'm still learning how they work.


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 21, 2015)

You stated that synthetic urine can easily be detected. Can you elaborate? I have a popular 'novelty' item used to easily pass a pre-employment drug screen. I'm fortunate enough to also have an 8 and a 12 year old that I know are clean. Anyway, this particular company sells the synthetic urine and claim that it's '100% pass rate...' I've never used it, but I know they sell the hell out of it.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

what are these two metabolites tested?


i get tested monthly and have never failed with synthetic


----------



## bravedave (Dec 21, 2015)

What masking products are tested for?


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2015)

Wouldn't you have signed some NDA with your employment


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> You stated that synthetic urine can easily be detected. Can you elaborate? I have a popular 'novelty' item used to easily pass a pre-employment drug screen. I'm fortunate enough to also have an 8 and a 12 year old that I know are clean. Anyway, this particular company sells the synthetic urine and claim that it's '100% pass rate...' I've never used it, but I know they sell the hell out of it.


Alot of the synthetic urine specimens have a neon yellow color, no scent, and have no foam from peeing pressure. Also the lab can run a test called a "specific gravity" test that proves whether if it's synthetic or real. They usually only run this if the collector has suspicion. But sometimes synthetic urine does make it through the lab with no problem. Synthetic urine most always works with Instant tests though.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

lol sunni


most new preps have proper gravity, creatine and nonsense


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> what are these two metabolites tested?
> 
> 
> i get tested monthly and have never failed with synthetic


The two metabolites are the parent marijuana and carboxy thc.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

could you be more specific


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

bravedave said:


> What masking products are tested for?


The lab does test for added chemicals such as bleach and other things.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> Wouldn't you have signed some NDA with your employment


Actually no. I'm not to sell the info tho.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> could you be more specific


I've kinda lost myself in the question that your asking. What information were you wanting so I can figure it out.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> Wouldn't you have signed some NDA with your employment


Basically I am allowed to share it as long as I don't profit from it. Or share personal info from my clients.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> lol sunni
> 
> 
> most new preps have proper gravity, creatine and nonsense


That's good. Sometimes diluting will work too. If some companies won't fall for it but others just want you to pass so drinking tons of water until the drug goes under the cutoff level does work time to time.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm glad this thread is doing well so far. I wish that other collectors and toxicologists would share their info so that people actually know what they are being tested for. A huge majority of the information that I've found online is so false and way out of line.


----------



## bravedave (Dec 21, 2015)

DrugTesterPhleb said:


> The lab does test for added chemicals such as bleach and other things.


That is a rather weak answer. When I was last tested, one of the two labs my urine was sent to actually provided a specific list and it included many things other than bleach (and what idiot uses bleach). 
So it sounds like maybe you are talking either small-time lab or just the front-end tests and not necessarily those done by, say, Quest Diagnostics.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

what is tested for to determine a positive for cannabis consumption


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2015)

i suggest highly you remain annon. and use a profile picture that isnt of yourself
youll want to remain as annon as possible, if in fact you have a NDA that you didnt read thoroughly and some how on here by posting you violate that contract you will want to remain annon.

its not a smart move putting yourself as your profile picture here ,youll want to think of yourself and your personal security future in life. we have many people who come back to ask for things to be removed or deleted because they moved up the ladder in life and it could comeback and bite their employment chances.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 21, 2015)

It sounds like this guy is just a lab tech, who know basically nothing other than how to add a few drops of whatever to a sample and read the results. 

He's not offering anything newo, and I'm guessing I know more than he does on this matter after avoiding dedection for 20+ years.....


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

bravedave said:


> That is a rather weak answer. When I was last tested, one of the two labs my urine was sent to actually provided a specific list and it included many things other than bleach (and what idiot uses bleach).
> So it sounds like maybe you are talking either small-time lab or just the front-end tests and not necessarily those done by, say, Quest Diagnostics.


Interesting enough the majority of our stream line tests run through Quest Diagnostics.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> what is tested for to determine a positive for cannabis consumption


Carboxy-thc. It's the metabolite they test for to determine Ingested marijuana.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

SSHZ said:


> It sounds like this guy is just a lab tech, who know basically nothing other than how to add a few drops of whatever to a sample and read the results.
> 
> He's not offering anything newo, and I'm guessing I know more than he does on this matter after avoiding dedection for 20+ years.....


I do know quite a bit. I have certifications for all types of collection. Most of the info about metabolites and actual testing I received from toxicologists at quest diagnostics and United States drug testing laboratory. I have spoken make times to the head of USDTL and a few medical review doctors have shared their knowledge with me. I don't know everything but I do know quite a bit.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

so put it together. whats tested for marinol and whats tested for cannabis of an outside source.

how could you eliminate these findings. for example when producing thc for marinol no thc-cooh is formed. and the main metabolite is the 11-thc formed in the liver. inhaled thc bypasses this and little to no 11-thc is present.

obviously an elementary though, but fully decarbed thc thats inhaled would have none of these markers.



just to give an idea what im asking


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> so put it together. whats tested for marinol and whats tested for cannabis of an outside source.
> 
> how could you eliminate these findings. for example when producing thc for marinol no thc-cooh is formed. and the main metabolite is the 11-thc formed in the liver. inhaled thc bypasses this and little to no 11-thc is present.
> 
> ...


We'll you have stumped me. This would be something I would have to ask someone at the lab. Alot of testing for general stuff doesn't go too far into depth tho. It's alot of just testing for one specific thing.


----------



## bravedave (Dec 21, 2015)

DrugTesterPhleb said:


> Interesting enough the majority of our stream line tests run through Quest Diagnostics.


I, of course, do not know what constitutes your "stream line" tests.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

bravedave said:


> I, of course, do not know what constitutes your "stream line" tests.


Quest Diagnostics has a 5 panel drug test that includes thc, cocaine, amphetamines, opiates, and Angel dust.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 21, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> So you're a cop?


He is, what ever sounds to good to B True. It isn't!


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> He is, what ever sounds to good to B True. It isn't!


XD I'm 20 so I'm not even old enough to be a cop in my state.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 21, 2015)

true but my girl is in the police academy and just turned 19

close enough lol..
damn coppers


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> true but my girl is in the police academy and just turned 19
> 
> close enough lol..
> damn coppers


I guess I could make a citizens arrest but there's no point lol I smoked bud like 2 weeks ago


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> true but my girl is in the police academy and just turned 19
> 
> close enough lol..
> damn coppers


BAM!!!


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> lol sunni
> 
> 
> most new preps have proper gravity, creatine and nonsense


Yes, that is what stated on many websites for the product. I was just curious. I thought I read one that even said it smelled like urine.


----------



## jme5674 (Dec 21, 2015)

Is it possible to beat a hair test?

What really sucks about this is almost all drugs that are tested for are eliminated within hours or days except for thc metabolites. kind of a raw deal that Joe Crackhead can pass 3 days after his last puff but I couldn't. I know this is old complaining, but I'm going through this with pre-employment screenings coming up. Rant done.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 22, 2015)

if you know what your doing you can pass in a matter of days, just like the crackhead


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 22, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> Is it possible to beat a hair test?
> 
> What really sucks about this is almost all drugs that are tested for are eliminated within hours or days except for thc metabolites. kind of a raw deal that Joe Crackhead can pass 3 days after his last puff but I couldn't. I know this is old complaining, but I'm going through this with pre-employment screenings coming up. Rant done.


Actually all normal drugs except LSD can stay up to 12 months in toenails. LSD can only be detected through blood test and it can only look back 3 days.


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 22, 2015)

jme5674 said:


> Is it possible to beat a hair test?
> 
> What really sucks about this is almost all drugs that are tested for are eliminated within hours or days except for thc metabolites. kind of a raw deal that Joe Crackhead can pass 3 days after his last puff but I couldn't. I know this is old complaining, but I'm going through this with pre-employment screenings coming up. Rant done.


Yes all day long you can pass a hair test.. i have passed many on many occasions. And he uses a pretty big sheet. He test for more then the 5 things. He test paper analysis is. 2 pages long and it tells you how many miligrams etc. Yes all day you can pass a hair test. Buy the shampoo wash the fuck out your hair, add conditioner to resoften, and wear a new shirt to not contaminate your self and there you go if you want a product name I can give it t you


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 22, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Yes all day long you can pass a hair test.. i have passed many on many occasions. And he uses a pretty big sheet. He test for more then the 5 things. He test paper analysis is. 2 pages long and it tells you how many miligrams etc. Yes all day you can pass a hair test. Buy the shampoo wash the fuck out your hair, add conditioner to resoften, and wear a new shirt to not contaminate your self and there you go if you want a product name I can give it t you


Just make sure it's head hair. Other hair I'd just shave off so they must use head hair.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok dude. I screw around in the RIU a lot. But. Serious Q. 

Say a dude was gonna change jobs/careers but he has to be 100% clean. Alcohol and weed. 

What is the fastest and easiest way to get all the residual THC out of your system? 

Diet and exercise is a given. Any other methods?


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 22, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Ok dude. I screw around in the RIU a lot. But. Serious Q.
> 
> Say a dude was gonna change jobs/careers but he has to be 100% clean. Alcohol and weed.
> 
> ...


ANZ can you help this person out. I don't know anything about true cleansers.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 22, 2015)

DrugTesterPhleb said:


> I guess I could make a citizens arrest but there's no point lol I smoked bud like 2 weeks ago



So you smoke and at the same time help ruin other smokers lives...... I guess cop isn't the right word


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 22, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> So you smoke and at the same time help ruin other smokers lives...... I guess cop isn't the right word


I don't help ruin their lives. If they were dumb enough to get caught after willingly coming into my lab that's not my fault. Even if marijuana gets legalized across the nation employers still have the right to test and you can't take that away from them. I'm not getting all political but if you want the right to smoke they get the right to hire who they want. Also children are no exception to drug use. If someone use is causing danger to a child I think they deserve to be locked up. Same with alcohol. I don't go out and track people down to test them. They come to me. I am very lenient in my lab except if someone is not even trying to get by me. If I catch someone at my lab it's because they thought I fly be stupid enough to not do what I'm required by law to do. Too many of them don't even get their own instant test before coming in to me. They just wing it. If you have the freedom to smoke then you should at least know the risks and responsibilities that go along with it. Any long time smoker would know that difference.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 22, 2015)

im a little busy, but ill pull up one of my quotes in a minute 

shuld help you out


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 22, 2015)

DrugTesterPhleb said:


> I don't help ruin their lives. If they were dumb enough to get caught after willingly coming into my lab that's not my fault. Even if marijuana gets legalized across the nation employers still have the right to test and you can't take that away from them. I'm not getting all political but if you want the right to smoke they get the right to hire who they want. Also children are no exception to drug use. If someone use is causing danger to a child I think they deserve to be locked up. Same with alcohol. I don't go out and track people down to test them. They come to me. I am very lenient in my lab except if someone is not even trying to get by me. If I catch someone at my lab it's because they thought I fly be stupid enough to not do what I'm required by law to do. Too many of them don't even get their own instant test before coming in to me. They just wing it. If you have the freedom to smoke then you should at least know the risks and responsibilities that go along with it. Any long time smoker would know that difference.


That help ya sleep at night? There's a war and you're the enemy..... Blaming your victims doesn't change that


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 22, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> That help ya sleep at night? There's a war and you're the enemy..... Blaming your victims doesn't change that


I believe this forum wasn't about arguing with people. I'm here to share my knowledge so people will know about the other side of things. Even if I quit what I was doing it wouldn't make a difference. They would be sent to another lab and prob have false positives. There's a case going on where I live where a collector from dallas made someone lose custody of their children because he said they were positive for cocaine and Marijuana when they immediately came to my lab to be tested and they were negative. My results are way more accurate than theirs so I saved that person's family. Like I said I'm not here to fight. I just want people to have the fairness that they deserve.


----------



## Moldy (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm glad I'm retired so I don't have to go through this shit. However you never know when they'll start testing us retirees before we get our SS checks. Many Congressmen have dreamed of this.


----------



## DrugTesterPhleb (Dec 22, 2015)

Moldy said:


> I'm glad I'm retired so I don't have to go through this shit. However you never know when they'll start testing us retirees before we get our SS checks. Many Congressmen have dreamed of this.


Lol you worked for your ss check. That would be stupid to test you and take it away. Literally it's your money that was put away for yourself.


----------



## Moldy (Dec 24, 2015)

DrugTesterPhleb said:


> Lol you worked for your ss check. That would be stupid to test you and take it away. Literally it's your money that was put away for yourself.


Yeah, I know that it's "my" money but until it's in my bank account I don't take nothing for granted knowing that the dark forces are continually trying to get their hands on that big chunk of money.


----------



## Gadgetguy (Dec 27, 2015)

Is there any way to cheat an ETG?


----------



## 100rounds (Dec 30, 2015)

DrugTesterPhleb said:


> Hello, I'd prefer to not give my real name. Just call me Phleb. I am currently working as a certified phlebotomy st and a certified drug and alcohol technician. I am here to provide up to date and accurate drug testing infirmation. Please feel free to contact me.


Hey guys, Relatively new forum contributor here. I just got some questions about passing a upcoming drug test. It's kind of getting to me and i'm stressing it because the job that this drug test is going for pays a good amount of cash so i'll just ask the questions and give the info.
Will i pass?
5'8 190 pounds
-Weight lifter (Tons of water consumed in the gym and home.) Deadlift 415/ Bench 225
- Worked out with a sweater and long-sleeve on the past 2 days and stood at the gym drenched in sweat for 3 hours.
- Went into the sauna for 30 mins with sweat pants, sweater, and long sleeve.
- Drink at least half a gallon to a gallon of water a day and of course green tea. 

Last time i smoked:
From Friday to Sunday in the 72 hour period i smoked maybe 4 blunts within either 2 or 3 people. Prior to smoking last weekend i haven't smoked since September. My metabolism is high and my body fat would be from 15~17%. I eat clean and greens is a must in my diet.
The start of this week i just consumed a lot of water/ a lot of working out/ and a lot of sweating.
I plan to probably take the test Saturday but the expire date for the drug test is jan 5th.
Obviously i know the longer i wait the better outcome but i kind of just want to get it over with and accept the failure.
Any other information will be given just ask!
Please help guys i'd appreciate it a lot.


----------

